# Zuki's setup B&K, Mirage, Sonosub 18, Panasonic P54VT25 Boxee Box



## AudioZuki (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello Fellow Shackers

Here is the setup. Its old. I know. I know. Im in the market for a AV receiver and Blu-ray player. It would be nice to have an updated AV receiver maybe.

A/V Receiver 
B&K AVR 202

Speakers
Mirage OM10 x4 and OM2 
Sonosub 18 - hometheatershack inspired

TV
Panasonic P54VT25 

Media Player
Boxee Box
Mac Book pro - pre-boxee 
Qnap - NAS storage for all media 4TB

Blu-ray - still searching


----------

